# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Reptile Exhibition , Jakarta

## eddy planer

Hi Folks

Tomorrow, I'll be blast and will be flying off to Jakarta to visit Indonesia World Reptile Exhibition & Competition and I will upload a lots of Kermits and and all kinds of amphibians pictures and definitely will enrich and poison you guys like die die must have!

If some of you are going or on the way to exhibition, do PM me where to meet up.okay

----------


## Shaihulud

Now I know where you are! Hope to see you again.

----------


## mukyo

Any turtle pics?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zenith82

Eddy, do take more beautiful photos of their setups and what kind of frogs they are displaying there! Hope to see some Mantellas and Dart frogs.

----------


## reborn4ever

Eddy, Waiting for you to post picture here man.

----------


## cookiemilo

Hi Eddy,
Any updates of photo coming up.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Folks,
Sorry for the long delay that really kept you guys getting very restlessness.
Attached the picture, as promised, there seems hundreds of captive-bred snakes, lizards, frogs, turtles and tortoises from all over Indonesia and Thailand were making their way to the Mall of Indonesia, Jakarta for INDONESIA-WORLD-REPTILE-EXHIBITION and COMPETITION. This event held for two weeks that's made the longest reptile exhibition ever held in Indonesia. The exhibition had featured about 20 exhibits, with beautiful creatures for sale as well as supplies, cages and food. For those who really so interested in having a unique pet or who just want to see frogs, bearded dragon lizards, chameleons or snakes up close can make your way here but alas, we can only dream to have one. Unless we'll all emigrants to either Malaysia or Indonesia just to keep this dream passion alive!

This Reptile Exhibition was located the basement of the Mall of Indonesia


Now the time is 1030am on Friday was the Hari Raya Haji, public holiday for all of us...many if us maybe either still sleeping or either busy with our Kermits! Look at the fans ..
[IMG][/IMG]

Up at the escalator to see how big the crowds
[IMG][/IMG]

Now its time for show..

[IMG][/IMG]

Look at the exhibit displays with all kinds you will start drooling now!

[IMG][/IMG] 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


be continue.. folks

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

The exhibit that housing more than 60 species from around the globe, At least six exhibit areas will feature habitats for unique and endangered species such as the worlds largest venomous snake , the King Cobra. The array of snakes will include the Mang Shan viper from the mountains of China, the green mamba, King Snakes, Coral Snake and the largest and longest of all the snake kingdom , the Reticulated Python. Here the pictures as promised!

[IMG][/IMG]

Guess how much is those baby reticulated pythons?
[IMG][/IMG]

Baby King Snakes in the Tupperware box for sale
[IMG][/IMG]

Baby Sunset Boa in the 3ft glass tank
[IMG][/IMG]

Another array of baby non-venomous snakes been either kept in large Tupperware boxes or 2 ft tanks

[IMG][/IMG]

And the Oriental Whip Snakes...

[IMG][/IMG]

Another view of the mild-venomous Oriental Snakes..please bear in mind , never never ever mix the Oriental Whip Snake( if you happen to catch one in your backyard or in the park) with our Kermits. Our poor kermits will soon be disappear inside the Whip Snake in no time! I once kana before, and sadly I had to release the Whip Snake anyway.

[IMG][/IMG]


Be continue , folks

----------


## mukyo

Moar moar....

--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## Zenith82

Wow... reptiles are so cheap in Jakarta!
More pictures please!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

Did I mention the King Cobra?
Its no secret, everybody here knows Im a big fan of Zoos in general and Reptiles in particular. If it crawls, creeps, climbs, slithers or resembles a dinosaur, Im always there! Stepping inside your eyes adjust in time to see me curled up the 10-foot python next to you on the right followed by the silvery King Cobra that I could watch for hours actually.

[IMG][/IMG]

Now this silvery King Cobra's enthusiast really so skilful handling this world largest venomous snake without show any fear! In fact , he has been keeping this since the young. In matter of fact, this King Cobra has won the snake competition for its beauty! Here you are..

[IMG][/IMG]



[IMG][/IMG]

Look at this lady, she seems so "fearless"...about to kiss it!
[IMG][/IMG]

She Kiss IT!!!!

[IMG][/IMG]

Close encounter of the Great King Cobra!
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Another one!

[IMG][/IMG]

That's enough of snakes story.. since we all can't keep this beautifully serpents in Singapore...sighs :Sad: 

Be continue...folks. Next one.. Lizards!

----------


## reborn4ever

Nice nice... Thank bro.. I'm camping here.

----------


## 69efan69

Awesome Thread !

----------


## limz_777

nice majestic king

----------


## Merviso

Very nice reptile show! Hopefully they will come over to Singapore soon... Eddy, thanks for sharing the photos!  :Smile:

----------


## AhVy

Ahhh more photos eddy! 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks

I must say this reptile organisation display were especially very impressive. The exotic mammals and monitor lizard people had made a big playpen with tubes and toys so the precious creatures were running around and making a good show. The birds, some of them at least the Owl, were in a big, barrel-shaped cage suspended from the ceiling so could be seen from anywhere in the hall, while new were the reptiles with a very good display with terrariums with different critters, as well as some outside, including the giant Alligator Snapping Turtle. And even the Indonesia Veterinarians Association was there for the first time with brochures about their work, which was useful. One vet was even selected to be one of the lead judges for this INDONESIA-WORLD-REPTILE-EXHIBITION and COMPETITION, and he wanted to make a link to the organisation's website as he said he didn't know much about reptiles and amphibians, which is a fine attitude. It would be good if others were similarly up-front and willing to learn to be actively here in Singapore...

Here are the Bearded Dragons under pure ultra intense 240W UVB light. Remember bro, never never use that for your Whites, okay..

[IMG][/IMG]

Another pictures of Orange Dragon Beardies
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Another closed-up Dragon Bearded..
[IMG][/IMG]

Blue Tongue Skink
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

More Baby Blue Tongue Skinks
[IMG][/IMG]

Another close up skink
[IMG][/IMG]

Nearly one meter awesome blue tongue skink has been kissing its owner!!! :Shocked: 
[IMG][/IMG]

Array of beautiful Leopard Geckos
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Buy 1 get 1 free for this stunning Leopard Geckos.. :Shocked: 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Another close-up Leopard Gecko

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

be continue..folks

----------


## 69efan69

240v uvb? even those in colder region use 160w basking bulb etc.. surprise it didnt fry them haha. great post eddy ! Wish johor or somewhere nearer will have such exhibitions .. sigh ..

----------


## aquarius

Waaaaahhhh !!! I'm drooling all over!!! Leopard Gecko buy 1 get 1 free ?!?! Eddy you are very bad..... You poison us deep deep but unfortunately most of the reptiles cannot be kept in s'pore, you want us to kena internal injury is it??  :Grin:

----------


## mukyo

Moaaarrr.... no turtle sir?

----------


## Shaihulud

I would love me some tokay geckos!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

Crawl, creep and slither your way to one of the largest gatherings of reptiles, amphibians and mammals in this reptile organisation, as promised, more pictures.

This one of the most beautiful and the tamest monitor lizard, the white-throated monitor. I'm so thrilled to see such a rare monitor actually a stocky lizard from Africa. It spends its time on the ground or in a burrow. It can grow to be over six feet long and is usually a dark-gray color with dark bands on the tail. 

[IMG][/IMG]

More picture of the White -Throated Monitor lizard
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

The closer picture of the White -throated Monitor
[IMG][/IMG]

The proud owner and his stocky lizard
[IMG][/IMG]

I got the honour to carry this white-throated monitor lizard at last...this n't looks scary but its great to carry it around without any difficult like what I did say before the tamest monitor lizard alive!

[IMG][/IMG]

This one is The rough-necked monitor is found in Asia and Indonesia and spends most of its time living in trees. It can grow to be over four feet long and is a slender lizard with a semi-prehensile tail. Actually a timid reptile, however can be a good pet and tamed if rise from baby or juvenile.

[IMG][/IMG]

The buyer really examined like bought this rough-necked monitor for 3 millions rupiahs, consider a really good buy!

[IMG][/IMG]

Bargain from from 4 millions to 3 millions rupiah..LOL!
[IMG][/IMG]

Baby Green Iguanas are actually one of cheapest reptile sold here.. 150k rupiah each but it will grow up to 2m,its basically a herbivorous reptile. Its get nasty if this grow 2m and our HDB sure wont allow to keep one..sighs
[IMG][/IMG]

juvenile green iguanas (1-2 years)

[IMG][/IMG]

Box Tortoises and its tags ( species names actually) It one of the most pricey of all reptiles

[IMG][/IMG]

More tortoises

[IMG][/IMG]

Look at the red-fire box tortoise , its carry at least 15 millions rupiahs! any buyers? 

[IMG][/IMG]

The close -up of the red fire tortoise

[IMG][/IMG]

Chameleon are a distinctive and highly specialized clade of lizard but its price tag also almost 8 millions rupiah, actually nobody buy..kinda boring reptile..

[IMG][/IMG]

to be continue , folks!

----------


## 14litre

:Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 
reading your thread is like transporting to the exhibition itself. 
 :Well done:   :Well done:   :Well done:  
thanks Eddy! and more pics please. 

shrimps crawl too, any pics of these little creatures?
 :Grin:

----------


## Zenith82

I think Eddy must have felt so helpless when you can only see and touch yet cannot buy! All so beautiful!!!

----------


## Don90

Hi there,

I believe the "white throated monitor" is actually an argentine black and white tegu.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Don90,

This is one I must totally agree with you...the great Tegu! The proud owner shared with me ..he got it from online! How I wish we can do this in Singapore...sighs
Thanks for clarify..Many thanks!

----------


## Don90

No problem Eddy, I should be thanking you for sharing instead!

I don't know why Singapore banned such pets too. They require minimal care and are great for people who don't have time to walk their dogs.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

After the whole day tagging myself in REPTILE-EXHIBITION, I realized my tummy had been whining and keep telling me that I got an empty hole...time for dinner. I took a Blue Bird cab to one of my favourite makan hole in Jakarta, Pondok Laguna!!! Upon reached there...the area you want your table in is not immediately available and took me almost 10 minutes to get one of the worst tables, I never care less about worst table or good table, why do I need to complain like Typical Singaporean? This is Jakarta, mind you!

The food is exceptionally good, must try to include the Gurame Kipas Goreng (deep fried gourami), its golden crispy, and I got to munch on the crispy bones, really delicious. I ordered a big one so that I don't have to order two. Additionally, try Tahu Kipas ( stuffed tofu balls and the jumbo shrimp or mini lobster) and Sayur Genjer (Sambal KangKong), all awesome. yummy!
With a good complimentary ..Tiger Beer is just chill but need more ice. You will need it to keep it cold. Dress to sweat even on a good day, Great atmosphere, plenty of noise and plenty of fun.

[IMG][/IMG]

I got the worst table at last...see how they clean up the table with detergent spray and glass wiper. Back In Singapore, just a mucky wet towel to wipe the table...hehehe  :Grin: 

[IMG][/IMG]

At last I got my table filled with..humble benchmark Indonesian local cuisine
[IMG][/IMG]

A closer look at Gurame Kipas Goreng to swallow!
[IMG][/IMG]

Let me finish swallow and fill up my empty hole first...folks

be continue...small mammals on the way!

----------


## Merviso

How come the fish looks like a flying lizard....  :Opps:

----------


## Zenith82

Wonderful! You sure know how to enjoy and had a great time there Eddy! 
I like the comment Merviso highlighted - "How come the fish looks like a flying lizard....  :Opps: " Haha...

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

It's indeed very pleasant and surprising to see the mammals like the sugar gliders, hedgehogs, musang, civet cats, river otters and other small primates like Marmosets! I can't believe it...this is truly Jakarta...sorry Malaysia! 
I had been observing these few simple rules of etiquette may seem like is a no-brainier, but in the excitement of truly exotic mammals that people like me can become  well  excited. And during moments of excitement, I almost feel that conventional rules of etiquette may sometimes be forgotten...by attempting to buy musang or civet cats and even marmoset and courier them to Singapore if I must!

See the proud owner of this beautifully tame Civet Cat !!!
[IMG][/IMG]

Another owner with beautiful civet cat...its poop can create the world's most expensive coffee kopi luwak! Sorry for the blurring picture, this civet cat seems so jumpy and moving about very quickly before I shoot.
[IMG][/IMG]

Another shot!
[IMG][/IMG]
Wow so tame, so lovely and kissing its proud owner like there no tomorrow!
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

The is another type of stocky Musang , I can jolly call it , any one here know its actual name?
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Musang owners having deep fellowship of sharing!
[IMG][/IMG]

Face to face musang
[IMG][/IMG]

See how they keep their musang in cage box

[IMG][/IMG]

Musang Owners were waiting for their turn to take part of the best musang show.

[IMG][/IMG]

Baby musang or civet cat for sale! Anybody? :Roll Eyes: 

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Look at this, The Musang Club
[IMG][/IMG]





Be continue , folks!  :Opps:

----------


## mincedmeat

They really should bring this to Singapore!!!

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks!
It is a huge privilege and rare experience to get close to an Asian Small -Clawed River Otter because they are seems to be large and, like all wild animals, can be very dangerous unless really, really tame.To my thoughts, even the tamest otter is still a powerful creature and if it is alarmed or frightened, I know I can get badly injured. Just imagine, the way this awesome creature eat and crush fishes, crayfishes and even crabs with their super sharp fangs! You know what they play rough too and surely eventually my fingers sure badly kana crush by their fangs. Mind you.. and I don't realise my skin is so fragile!, sighs.. As promised , pictures of Asian Small -Clawed River Otter!

[IMG][/IMG]

Another close -up of the Asian Small-Clawed River Otter

[IMG][/IMG]

Wow Wow! The judges seem so fearless fondling and appraising the River Otter without any difficulty. 
[IMG][/IMG]

Be continue...folks!  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

I can't believe there are more and more exotic mammals like spiking hedgehogs, and sugar gliders are becoming increasingly popular among pet owners and animal hobbyists around the world. I must say both are considered very cute, so this is likely going to be everyone's personal preference. So how do you want it to be? More pictures of them as promised..

[IMG][/IMG]

This Sugar Glider has won the best for the show for their own category...don't you think he's a beauty?
[IMG][/IMG]

That's furry winged bloke wants to roam around me....
[IMG][/IMG]

Woah!! Sugar Glider Club!
[IMG][/IMG]

I do love Hedgehogs! more pictures!
[IMG][/IMG]

See the owner, the way she cuddled it in spite of a hedgehog's spiky 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

The proud owner of her Hedgehog!
[IMG][/IMG]

Even the judges aren't scared to fondling the hedgehog without getting single poke!
[IMG][/IMG]

be continue , folks!

----------


## Zenith82

Gosh, the sugar gliders and hedgehogs are so adorable! Why Singapore have take away the privilege of having all these pets? So sad...

----------


## TS168

if allow? our zoo will have no visitor. hahahahahaha

Thanks you eddy for sharing.

----------


## eddy planer

Hi folks,

I'm still a Harry Potter fan..I love Harry's Snowy Owl, Hewig. Shall I keep this beautiful Owl, too? :Roll Eyes:  Anybody tell me what is Burong Hantu? hehehe!

[IMG][/IMG]

Another shot!
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Another more shot, this stall owner got a little annoying, many of us has been keeping fondling and patting this poor Pigwidgeon Owl. Look at the sign board..
[IMG][/IMG]

Another one..Rabbits! anyone?
[IMG][/IMG]
Giant Angora Rabbit! its price tag is IND500,000, It well known for its its long, soft Angora wool. 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
The baby Angora Rabbit sitting on its mother's back
[IMG][/IMG]

Stay tune... frogs!!!!

----------


## Zenith82

Burong = bird, Hantu = ghost. So i think means ghost bird.

----------


## grantlow

Thanks for sharing! Big fan of reptiles :Smile:

----------


## mukyo

Burung hantu is owl lahh...
Turtle so expensive lol... some more those looked like star tortoise, i tought cannot sell that

----------


## daybreaks

Nice photos you have there!
Its such a waste that our country even ban stuff like sugar gliders :Sad:

----------


## eddy planer

Actually, in matter of fact, I strongly believe the Red-eyes tree frog must be on the list of most-photographed among all (there is such a list, isnt there?). Who wouldnt look at a red-eyed tree frog, especially we the Singaporeans who got very little chance to see it real Red Eye Tree Frogs, and I believe that we all will think how amazing it would look in our vivarium, preferably a naturalistic one with plenty of live plants? Heres the thing, you must know the Red-eyed tree frogs are indeed beautiful, and they can make very interesting pets, but if you expect yours to be ambling about your vivarium during the daytime displaying its beautiful red eyes while ambling about its enclosure, you will be disappointed. Red-eyes are primarily nocturnal, they will either stuck to the inside of a terrariums glass wall or hidden among flora. The only thing, you can watch them at night. Actually, the owner who sold the Red-eyed treefrogs told me this beautiful Kermits are not for beginners. Theyre a bit delicate hence due to that the hefty price tag for this Red Eye Tree Frog nearly IND 5 millions each!!! To deter beginners or not serious keeper from buying it. However, the Fire-bellied toads, also very beautiful, make a better beginner frog than a red-eye. Folks I present you... The Red Eye Tree Frog!
[IMG][/IMG]

Inside the vivarium..there are 15 Red Eye Tree Frogs
[IMG][/IMG]

Red Eye Tree frog.. roaming around the moss substrate.
[IMG][/IMG]

Closer look at Red Eye Tree Frog.
[IMG][/IMG]

another one!
[IMG][/IMG]

I simply love the Red Eye Tree frog's colour..don't you agree?
[IMG][/IMG]

Hmmm..that's all folks! However, I 'll still upload vivarium tanks and all its trends...

Hope you guys enjoying the sharing and picture that I uploaded! :Smile:

----------


## Zenith82

Stunningly Beautiful, is that a Costa Rica Red Eye?

----------


## eddy planer

Hi Zenith82,

This Red -Eye Tree frog will be able to suit your latest vivarium with expensive flora very well...but alas just a pair will cost you nearly SGD950!!! 

If we buy at least 10, I will be able to get a good price maybe IND 4 millions each, but it's still very outrageous to some of us...

----------


## mincedmeat

Wow! THe frogs look wonderful!

And this article has made it to GC's webpage!!!  :Well done:

----------


## Zenith82

> Hi Zenith82,
> 
> This Red -Eye Tree frog will be able to suit your latest vivarium with expensive flora very well...but alas just a pair will cost you nearly SGD950!!! 
> 
> If we buy at least 10, I will be able to get a good price maybe IND 4 millions each, but it's still very outrageous to some of us...


Wow.. hefty price tag on it. That's crazily over priced! Last heard they only cost around $350, 2~3 years ago. That's a huge jump in pricing.

----------


## delhezi

You will get a far more manageable price purchasing from reputable dealers at countries where the herp trade is more established, though you may have to buy in bulk because shipping costs will kill you. 

Definitely should not be kept by any of us at this stage...there's still discussion over high humidity or low humidity is a better option.

----------

